# IH 2500A oil coming out of blowby pipe



## mattkillian (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a IH 2500A with front end loader, 3 point hitch and PTO which from what I understand is based on the IH 574. It has the D239 diesel engine with a hydrostatic transmission. My father was working with this tractor and oil started spurting out the blowby pipe on the right side of the engine. We believe it could be a broken ring or a burnt piston. Are we on the right track? It 

Also any info you can give me regarding the 2500A industrial would be welcome. We were thinking about using this tractor to mow once fixed this summer. Do any of you think that the hydrostatic transmission would be a weakness of this tractor? Also do you think the PTO system will be up to mowing with a bushhog? 

Thanks for your help. mk


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Whilst the causes you suggest may be responsible for the oil loss and can be confirmed by a compression test, let's try the simple things first!!

Under the breather pipe on the steel side plate is a mesh filter, which needs periodic service, otherwise it will become caked in debris and allow oil loss down the pipe.

Remove pipe and mesh and clean mesh in a strong solvent cleaner and also inside of pipe.then reinstall clean mesh filter with a new gasket or gasket sealer on pipe flange and see how you get on.

Further loss of large amounts of oil needs investigation, starting with a compression test??


----------



## mattkillian (Nov 18, 2012)

Will do asap, Cyrush. For as long as we have had it, it has had whitish exhaust. I figure that is due to the rings being worn. 

Will this tractor handle a 7ft bush hog with its PTO system?


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a int.2500A but mine is gas.yes you are right it is the same as the 574 but built heavier.how long have you had yours,ive had this one 3 years now.there don't seem to be to many out there.


----------



## mattkillian (Nov 18, 2012)

We've had ours for a couple of years. Really haven't used it a lot since our troubles. Picked it up at a consignment auction. I want to say dad bought it for under $3000. Plus, the guy had two or three binders of parts manuals for it. It's a strong tractor. I've had a lot of trouble finding info on it too. Like you said, they seem to be few and far between. Ours needs a good cleanup and coat of paint. I'm scared to even see what a overhaul will cost if we go in that direction. Still they are strong tractors with good heavy loaders. A new tractor like it would cost a fortune in todays market.


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i also got 2 shop manuals with mine.i had little things like bad alternator,gas gauge didn't work,water pump went out,brakes had to be bleed out.


----------



## mattkillian (Nov 18, 2012)

Ours was in pretty good shape except for the instrument panel and it being weathered. Most of the instruments were inoperative on the dash. I would like to fix it up someday. It had lighter exhaust smoke probably from the rings being worn. Ether is usally needed to start it if its very cold. Someone did put a warmer to heat the cooling system up which helps starting too. It wasn't standard though to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Whitish smoke could be due to lack of compression due to worn rings or an injection issue, asset of exchange injectors would probably help.

Your problem might only be glazed bores. A 4 hour run on a dealer dynamometer at full power could fix the problem quite cheaply!!

Not familiar with the "Bush Hog" as we don't use them in Europe!! What is its HP requirement


----------



## mattkillian (Nov 18, 2012)

HP requirement varies on bush hogs. It depends on the setup. Bush hogs are just rotary cutters that we use to mow high grass and brush. I'll send you a link for an example.

http://www.bushhog.com/product-line/rotary-cutters/single-spindle-rotary-mowers.html

It looks as the D239 Diesel engine has about 52 hp. so it may handle a lighter duty 7ft bush hog depending on the model. Still haven't had a chance to check the engine as you suggested.


----------

